# Happy July 4th !!



## SHOOTER13 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## SHOOTER13 (Aug 5, 2013)

*My new BBQ Grill...*


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy Independence Day everyone! 

Your new grill represents to things I love BBQ and guns.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

236 years ago my 
great great great great grandfather, lieutenant Elias Clark, was struggling with the decision on whether to revolt against the government or live under British rule. 
I have no idea why he decided to revolt. Maybe unjust laws excessive taxes. Does the Boston tea party ring a bell? 
I am eternally grateful for him and all those who stood strong.


----------

